# 88 Stanza Cold Hard Starting



## deleontow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello there.

I have a question to you all Nissan experts. I have just recently aquired a 1988 Nissan Stanza for My girlfriend to use for work. The car runs very well, but has a very hard time starting. I am a Certified Master Auto Technician that works for VW Dealer. I have checked everything that I can think of. No vacuum leaks. repaired and corrected vacuum lines, (EGR disconected) Timing is ok, Spark and fuel pulse good. It did have a bad exhaust leak and I replaced the exhaust manifold gaskets. Here is another clue. The TPS is adjusted all the way lien, if I move it more it makes the car run rich, but because the TPS is moved to the lien side it causes the Trans to shift too soon. Once the car is warm it will run and start fine. Its only when left out and its cold. 
I could only find one coolant temp (ECT) switch and All Data is not much help.. The ECT is working correctly. From what I can tell the ECT goes to the ECM first then to the cluster, but I may be wrong.

Being not too familar with Nissan 8 plug motor, what is the purpose of the second set of plugs?

There is one tech bulletin that I found but not much help.

Any ideas or known problems would be very helpfull.

Thanks

David DeLeon


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

The second set (exhaust side) are using during cold runs and under 4000RPM operation for a cleaner combustion (basically more emissions control).

There should be two temp sensors, one for the dash gauge, and one for the ECU, which one is which I don't know. I would recomend getting a service manual.

Now, when you say hard to start, is that only when cold or all the time? If it's cold start, it might just be the battery.


----------



## deleontow (Sep 28, 2004)

It is a cold start problem only. I can assure you that it is not the battery.

Thanks for the info on the second plugs. I have looked at the information provided by ALL Data. It only shows one ECT, but like I said I am not totally sure about that, I do know that the one that I tested is the ECM ECT, by the wiring diagram and the wire colors.

Thanks

David DeLeon


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

temp sensor for the ecu has a "injector" style connector and the temp sensor for the gauge has a "spade" connector. I would check the temp sensor for the ecu (sometimes called a "head temp sensor) the connections get corroded, so you may need to replace the sensor ($20) and or the little harness ($15) you could probably find a connector at your local auto parts store, either way your going to have to splice it in. Or.... you may have a problem with the secondary air regulator ($85). I would try the temp sensor first.(should be located in the thermostat housing on that one, if I remember right) well.... good luck


----------

